# Explosive Tipped Crossbow Bolts



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh man, this would be fun to play around with!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, Rambo. Let me know how they work out!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yeah try them out and let me know how you like the weather at Gitmo!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yeah try them out and let me know how you like the weather at Gitmo!


That's what I thought


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gitmo has a great gym as I have heard and the food is excellent, probably better than most on SNAP.

I think the flaw in the plan is you need to construct a shape charge that transfers the explosion forward into the target rather than exploding out and back. In the old days we called this a HEAT round.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a lot easier to make a functional exploding bullet than it is an exploding arrow. It might work better if you used the center core of a broadhead to carry the charge but you still need a way to detonate it after it begins to penetrate. The explosion has to take place in your target not on it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Something like this?

RacEm BowMag .38/.357 Magnum Arrowhead Casing 6pk. - BroadHeads & Points : Rac Em : Bowhunters International, Bowhunters Supply Store, Archery Supplies, Archery Equipment, Bowhunting Supplies


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> RacEm BowMag .38/.357 Magnum Arrowhead Casing 6pk. - BroadHeads & Points : Rac Em : Bowhunters International, Bowhunters Supply Store, Archery Supplies, Archery Equipment, Bowhunting Supplies


I like that! just need me a nice crossbow to shoot some with!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Bowmag still fires on impact and not after penetration. You need a way to delay the firing for a couple of milliseconds so the force is released inside the target not on the outside. It does have the advantage of a bullet to penetrate but the bullet will be moving only as fast as the arrow.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> RacEm BowMag .38/.357 Magnum Arrowhead Casing 6pk. - BroadHeads & Points : Rac Em : Bowhunters International, Bowhunters Supply Store, Archery Supplies, Archery Equipment, Bowhunting Supplies


Haha, yes perfect!


----------



## bluesoverlord (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not quite getting those RacEm BowMag tips. The only thing it adds is powder burns and inaccuracy. 

Still......me like


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Without a barrel a bullet produces very little energy. Powder used in a bullet is not an explosive it is a propellant.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't imagine anything more destructive to tissue than a broad head. Adding a bullet to an arrow doesn't make sense to me and reminds me of the crap exotic 12 gauge ammo that is sold on the market. When I was working as a diver, we used bang sticks that had a .38 blank at the end that was quite effective against sharks and I also used it a few times to remove stubborn boat propellers. The bang stick only works under water because the water pressure acted like a chamber. A bullet at the end of an arrow without a chamber or barrel doesn’t seem like it would do much. A broad head makes a big hole and lets lots of blood out, you don’t survive that. Down here on the border I assisted the local sheriff’s deputy on a call to a domestic dispute between two neighbors and by the time we got there it was a homicide. One neighbor shot the other with a crossbow and the victim was DOA with a softball size hole cut in his gut and lots of blood on the ground. Mental note to myself, never got shot with an arrow.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

haha next time he shuld try DU Amo.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I have used the BowMag. They are a novelty. I shot an 85 pound pig at 18 yards with one. I hit him between the eyes, and the .357 round went off, and took out his right eye. He was PISSED! A shot through the heart with my .45 put him down. The BowMag never cracked or penetrated the skull. That was from a compound bow with a 75 pound draw weight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some things you do because you can, not because they are effective or a smart thing to do. If you live long enough you think 2 or 3 time before doing something like this. No one got hurt I give him a A+ for his effort.


----------

